
Model performs at human levels on standard intelligence test - skybrian
http://www.mccormick.northwestern.edu/news/articles/2017/01/making-ai-systems-see-the-world-as-humans-do.html
======
bediger4000
As much as I love this HN headline, I have to say that it would have been
better to retain the original exactly.

My first reaction to the headline was "Oh, that's interesting. Who? Tyra
Banks? Naomi Campbell? Surely not Cindy Crawford!"

